# Pipistrelli: stormo o branco?



## Dulcinea

I pipistrelli sono da considerare uccelli? 
Io direi stormo, ma non sono convintissima.


----------



## giusyna

Ciao
Wikipedia parla di branco in senso generico: _*"gruppo di animali che si riuniscono spontaneamente e operano in modo omogeneo"
*_Poi parla di  termini specifici : _*"che si riferiscono a gruppi di animali di particolari tipi. Per esempio, un branco di uccelli in volo viene in genere chiamato stormo; un branco di pesci banco; un branco di mammiferi erbivori, soprattutto ungulati, mandria"
*_Ora il problema è che i pipistrelli sono gli unici mammiferi che volano e solitamente hanno abitudini gregarie.
Francamente non saprei cosa usare....d'impatto userei "stormo di pipistrelli" ma non ti nego che branco possa essere la scelta più corretta...attendiamo altri post


----------



## stella_maris_74

Google dà 866 risultati per "stormo di pipistrelli" e solo 10 per "branco di pipistrelli".
Tendo a pensare, ma non so se sia una regola o solo una sensazione "a naso", che _branco _sia più appropriato per mammiferi che si spostano camminando sulle due o quattro zampe, piuttosto che volando come i pipistrelli.
Per gli animali che volano sceglierei _stormo_, ma aspettiamo altri pareri.

Ciao 

dani


----------



## kniffo

Ciao
sono della stessa opinione .. "stormo" è il termine esatto , per tutto cio' che vola in gruppo è usato il termine "stormo" e credo sia indipendente dalla specie.
Vedi ad esempio "stormo di aquiloni".

edit : ho scoperto che anche le flotte di aerei possono essere chiamate "stormo".

forse puoi usare branco se stai descrivendo dei pipistrelli fermi, in una caverna.. allora quel gruppo è un branco.. ma se sono il volo diventa uno stormo.

Comunque, interessante domanda.


----------



## bubu7

Dulcinea said:


> I pipistrelli sono da considerare uccelli?


No, naturalmente. _Volatili_ ma non uccelli.


_Stormo_, dal longobardo _sturm_ (ted. moderno _Sturm_ 'tempesta'), è il termine più indicato a indicarne un gruppo in volo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non ho mai sentito e onestamente mi farebbe molto ridere sentire usare "branco" riferito ad animali che possono volare..

Un branco di anatre 
Un branco di piccioni 

Tanto ilare quanto "uno stormo di pecore"


----------



## saltapicchio

Un *nugolo* di pipistrelli ?


----------



## giusyna

saltapicchio said:


> Un *nugolo* di pipistrelli ?



dal Devoto Oli: nugolo = "Variante pop. o lett. di _nuvolo_, per lo più in senso _*fig.*_: nugoli di frecce."

Nuvolo = Nube, per lo più con riferimento alla densità o alla consistenza; fig., gran numero, quantità notevole: un n. di cavallette, di moscerini.

Non mi sembra molto appropriato, in riferimento ai pipistrelli, una grande quantità da formare una nube/sciame.... non mi suona molto bene.Invece per moscerini l'immagine di migliaia di loro insieme quasi a formare una nuvola/nube
rende bene, lo stesso per le cavallette .


----------



## saltapicchio

giusyna said:


> Non mi sembra molto appropriato, in riferimento ai pipistrelli, una grande quantità da formare una nube/sciame.... .


 
In qualche caso i pipistrelli possono letteralmente formare una nube impressionante , ho visto dei documentari dove milioni di pipistrelli uscivano in massa da alcune grotte, in quel caso nugolo penso possa andare bene.

Ovviamente per il resto trovo che giusyna abbia pienamente ragione


----------



## SunDraw

Riassumendo, in italiano (nota: senza pari corrispondenza nelle altre lingue) si dice:

- un banco di pesci, corallino, di sabbia, di nebbia
(letteralmente "ammasso d'estensione orizzontale");
- un branco d'animali in genere
(dalla branca tardo-latina "zampa", così come si dice un "pugno" d'uomini, o in veneto "un ciapo"...);
- un gregge di ovini: con i caratteristici ammassamenti compatti
(radice indoeuropea GER/GAR/GRA adunare, cfr l'agorà greca);
- una mandria di bovini e in genere di ogni grande erbivoro
(dal greco màndra "recinto");
- una muta di cani o altri animali inquadrati
(letteralmente "turno", già manipolo di soldati);
- uno sciame di insetti, di meteore
(etimo "che agisce in fuori", propriamente di api, curiosamente senza connessione con "scia", forse da secare questa o dal fruscio che fa);
- uno stormo di volatili
(in origine tumulto, attacco tumultuoso, ancora nelle Sturmtruppen del 1917, radice indoeuropea TUR agitarsi, poi passato alla tempesta, in tedesco e inglese, e al raggruppamento in volo in italiano).


bubu7 said:


> Stormo, dal longobardo sturm (ted. moderno Sturm 'tempesta'), è il termine più indicato a indicarne un gruppo in volo.


Attenzione alla sequenza etimologica: è la tempesta che imperversa (sturmer) non il tumulto ad essere tempestoso.

E per conigli, lumache, oche, serpi ... pipistrelli?
Beh spesso ci si affida alle metafore e i termini generici: 
- un groviglio di serpenti
- un grappolo di mosche
- un nugolo di calabroni
- una schiera di angeli
- una formazione di UFO
- un esercito di batteri
- un ammasso di tartarughe
- una massa di gas (ma non un mucchio)
- un'adunata di formiche, di gente
- un soffoco di gente
- un brulichio di vermi
- un tripudio di fuochi d'artificio
- una fuga di stanze, di tetti, di vicoli
- un turbinio di pipistrelli
- di fronte al lampione una cortina di pipistrelli...

Di fatto in italiano lo stormo è visto con una certa connotazione d'ordine, per ovvie ragioni etologiche: a motivo del volo in formazione o comunque con movimenti coordinati.
Mentre i nostri ...vespertilli "sciamano", nella stessa direzione, solo in situazioni particolari, da cui forse qualche disagio ad inquadrarli particolarmente. 



saltapicchio said:


> Un *nugolo* di pipistrelli ?


A me nugolo, quando si tratta d'una bella ...turma, piace molto.



Thesaurus: adunata banda collezione colonia corteo cortina esercito formazione grappolo grumo gruppo invasione legione [gran] massa nidiata nuvola ondata orda pullulare raduno raggruppamento schiera sciame torma tripudio turba turbinio ...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Sono abbagliata da tanta ricchezza!  thumbsup
Vorrei molto più modestamente aggiungere _distesa_.


----------



## Dulcinea

Vi ringrazio per aver chiarito i miei dubbi.

Effettivamente si possono usare entrambe le parole, anche se, a mio avviso, danno una sfumatura diversa. Lo stormo mi dà l'idea di un movimento più pacifico, mentre "branco" lo utilizzerei se questi pipistrelli stanno attaccando (come diceva anche kniffo). 

Ecco la frase su cui ero in dubbio:

“Milly, no!” esclamò Sara, cercando di sgrovigliare la gatta dai vestiti della sua ospite. Ma Milly non mollava, e la signora De Santis urlava e si dimenava come se ad attaccarla ci fosse un branco di pipistrelli.

Inizialmente avevo scelto "stormo", poi l'ho cambiato con "branco", ma leggendo i vostri suggerimenti mi viene in mente che non ci starebbe per niente male "tempesta di pipistrelli".


----------



## housecameron

saltapicchio said:


> Un *nugolo* di pipistrelli ?


 
Mi piace questa proposta.
Branco/ stormo non funzionano secondo me.


----------



## Montesacro

SunDraw said:


> Riassumendo, in italiano (nota: senza pari corrispondenza nelle altre lingue) si dice:
> 
> (...)
> 
> - un soffoco di gente
> 
> (...)


 
Siamo sicuri che è italiano?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Pare di sì... soffoco.


----------



## Necsus

Montesacro said:


> Siamo sicuri che è italiano?





Angel.Aura said:


> Pare di sì... soffoco.


Ma il significato è un altro, in italiano...


----------



## saltapicchio

Un casino di pipistrelli
Un fracco di pipistrelli
Una marea di pipistrelli
Una grandinata di pipistrelli 
Un sacco di pipistrelli



Una pletora di pipistrelli


----------



## Necsus

Allora, se è per questo, si può proporre anche una simpatica allitterazione d'impronta romanesca, 'una pipinara di pipistrelli', però credo che Dulcinea cercasse una definizione 'seria'...


----------



## saltapicchio

Però "una grandinata di pipistrelli" è una bella proposta, si avvicina alla "tempesta" che piace tanto a Dulcinea e rende l'idea sia di quantità, sia di contatto fisico fastidioso. 

La pipinara non sarebbe stata male, anche perché si riferisce generalmente ad una torma (branco? stormo? ) di ragazzini urlanti.


----------



## Necsus

saltapicchio said:


> ...si riferisce generalmente ad una torma (branco? stormo? ) di ragazzini urlanti.


 Orda?


----------



## SunDraw

SunDraw said:


> in italiano ... per conigli, lumache, oche, serpi ... pipistrelli ... spesso ci si affida alle metafore e i termini generici: ... un soffoco di gente ...





Montesacro said:


> Siamo sicuri che è italiano?


Nello slancio (l'attinenza stava nel senso di assalto/assedio della mandria/folla) avevo riportato anche questo ...concetto perché sufficientemente inteso (udito/compreso) almeno dalle mie parti; e pure m'azzarderei a dire _più_ usato che nella versione (originale? non so) veneta ("un sofego", "un sidio"); oltre che piuttosto evocativo. Per intenderci meno raro/obsoleto chessò di un
- una colletta di gente (per dire un gruppetto di persone).

Vale né più né meno che dire:
- un'oppressione di gente
o altre cose così che non penso siano sentite o da intendersi come forzature, né credo sia neppure necessario invocare il concetto di "figura retorica" per giustificare trasposizioni del genere, genericamente metafore, ma direi piuttosto ...sintesi sul tipo: "una tale calca/assedio di persone da dare un senso di soffocamento/oppressione".

Cfr ancora:
- un'assurdità di gente
- un ingolfo di cose



saltapicchio said:


> Un casino di pipistrelli
> ...


Mmh, ero stato anch'io nel dubbio se allargare la ...ridda terminologica anche più genericamente ai sinonimi di "mucchio", ripigliando magari anche:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=969360
ma avevo optato per mantenermi nello specifico del "gruppo" di animali.

A proposito:
- uno stuolo di pipistrelli
Al momento giusto:
- una carica di <erbivori di cui una mandria>

Ma ormai che ci siamo:
- un'ammucchiata di
- un affollarsi di
- un subisso di cool


saltapicchio said:


> La pipinara non sarebbe stata male, anche perché si riferisce generalmente ad una torma (branco? stormo? ) di ragazzini urlanti.


L'etimo è incerto (pigolare-schiamazzo di polli/pidocchi/pipì...) ma certo è che "pipinara"
- è [fortemente un] regionalismo
- vale più che altro come schiamazzo/gazzarra [di piccoli, poi estensibile metaforicamente].


Necsus said:


> Orda?


Già detto...


----------



## Necsus

SunDraw said:


> Già detto...


Non ho difficoltà a crederlo, infatti non voleva certo essere un'ennesima proposta riferita ai chirotteri, ma una risposta all'interrogarsi di saltapicchio su come racchiudere in un'unica definizione i pargoli che si avanzano minacciosamente strepitanti.


----------



## dejudicibus

In genere il termine STORMO si usa per un insieme di animali che volano che mantengano un minimo di formazione o comunque un qualche schema di volo. I pipistrelli non volano mai in stormo. Possono volare singolarmente oppure, a volte, sciamano in gruppo dalla caverna, per poi comunque disperdersi in singole traiettorie. Quindi userei per i pipistrelli il termine SCIAME, perché il loro modo di volare ricorda di più quello degli insetti che quello degli uccelli.


----------



## King Crimson

Francamante 'sciame' mi suona male riferito ai pipistrelli, lo vedo più adatto a degli insetti o delle meteore, come suggerito nel post 10 che, secondo me, riassume in modo eccellente i termini della questione.


----------



## dragonseven

Secondo me vi sono vari modi per definire una moltitudine di pipistrelli in volo, tra i quali i fattibilissimi *branco* e *stormo*. Tutto dipende dal contesto, dalle dimensioni della specie, dal modo di nutrirsi e di agire, e cosí via; non per ultimo, l'immagine che si vuole dare al lettore o all'ascoltatore.

Ad esempio, anche a me *sciame* non pare il modo piú appropriato a definirlo (se non per indicare una moltitudine delle specie piú piccole in volo), però esistono non pochi autori che hanno sfruttato questo sostantivo (e non solo recentemente).

Nel dubbio risolverei proponendo «una *colonia* di pipistrelli in volo», che mi sembra la forma piú _standard _e meno marcata possibile.


----------

